

Google Apps vs. Microsoft Office 365: Why Google Will Win the Enterprise - gaxelro
http://blog.bettercloud.com/google-apps-vs-microsoft-office-365/

======
davehardwick
Go Google!

~~~
scholia
Yeah, a guy whose business is selling Google Apps is obviously not going to be
full of bullshit ;-)

